# Schaltung Außenborder anschließen,aber wie???



## Freelander (21. September 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Hat Jemand von Euch schon einmal die beiden Schaltzüge am Außenborder angeschloßen?
Habt Ihr da ein paar Tip´s für mich und auf was ich da achten muß?|kopfkrat 
Ich habe einen Suzuki DF15 -4 Takter mit Fernschaltbox.
Gruß
Marc


----------



## aal-andy (22. September 2005)

*AW: Schaltung Außenborder anschließen,aber wie???*

Die Anschlüsse am Ende der Bowdenzüge müssen natürlich auf deinen Motor passen, diese sind herstellerspezifisch. Bei meinem Motor (Yamaha) wird ein Zug von der Fernsteuerung am außenliegenden Schalthebel, der andere am Gashebel einfach nur eingehängt. Fertig !!


----------



## Freelander (22. September 2005)

*AW: Schaltung Außenborder anschließen,aber wie???*

Hallo Leute!



An meinem AB-Motor ist an der Außenseite kein Schalthebel, wo ich einen Schaltzug einhängen kann.

Ich habe eine Suzuki-Maschine mit der originalen Suzuki-Schalteinheit.

An der Stirnseite des Motors sind zwei Öffnungen, wo die Schaltzüge in das Innere des Motorgehäuses laufen.

Soviel kann man schon mal sehen, aber ab hier weiß ich jetzt nicht, wo die Züge angeschlossen werden.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass einer fürs Getriebe ist und der andere fürs Gas.

Woran erkennt man jetzt, welcher fürs Gas und welcher fürs Getriebe ist und wo man die dann anschließt?

Kann es sein,das ich dafür vielleicht sogar die Seitenverkleidung des Motors abschrauben muß um zu sehen wo die angeschlossen werden?

Das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, deswegen wollte ich wissen ob schon mal einer von Euch so etwas gemacht hat.

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen damit einmal erläutern könntet.

Ich kann auf Tipps erst in einer Woche reagieren, weil ich jetzt in den Urlaub fahre.



Danke schon mal im Voraus!|wavey: 



Gruß

Marc


----------



## aal-andy (22. September 2005)

*AW: Schaltung Außenborder anschließen,aber wie???*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> An meinem AB-Motor ist an der Außenseite kein Schalthebel, wo ich einen Schaltzug einhängen kann.


 
ist denn der motor dafür geeignet, über eine fernsteuerung bedient zu werden? du solltets auf jeden fall den oberen deckel abmachen, dort müssten dann die hebel an der seite, wo deine züge in den motor laufen, sichtbar sein. der schalthebel unterscheidet sich dadurch, dass er in 3 stellungen bewegt werden kann, neutral - vorwärts - rückwärts, der gashebel geht nur in eine richtung - vor und zurück. falls die züge an deiner fernbedienung auch noch nicht eingehängt sind, musst du das einfach ausprobieren welcher zug wo angeschossen wird, wenn du den hebel ein wenig nach vorne drückst, muss sich am motor zuerst der schalthebel bewegen (gang eingelegt), bei weiterem nach vorne drücken zieht der gashebel dann mit.


----------



## Freelander (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Schaltung Außenborder anschließen,aber wie???*

Hallo Leute!

Bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.|wavey: 

Danke Andy für die Tipps, ich habe jetzt mal genau nachgeschaut und dank deiner Beschreibung gesehen, daß ein Schalthebel vorhanden ist.#6  

Ich mochte immer nicht an diesem Hebel hin und her ruckeln, da er teilweise aus Kunststoff besteht und ich Angst hatte das er abbricht.

An diesem Hebel ist ein kleiner Umlenkhebel mit einem Gewinde drin, ich denke dass da der Schaltzug reingeschraubt wird.

Dort wo der Gaszug befestigt wird, komme ich leider so nicht ran, weil der unterhalb seitlich am Motor angebracht ist und die Seitenverkleidung des Motors dabei im Wege ist.

Man kann aber so schon sehen das da der Anschluss sitzen muß, da dort ebenfalls ein Kunststoffhebel lose rumhängt.

Ich werde demnächst mal dabei gehen und versuchen das mal zusammen zu schrauben.

Gruß

Marc #h


----------

